# John deer will not start:::WHY



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

What all can I check for, the battery is good, I can touch the blade wires together and it will click, but when I turn the key nothing. I am siting in the seat, have my foot all the way down on the breaks, turn key nothing, not a sound, what else and where can I look to see if some safety feature is set blocking the engine from starting. I touch the battery and body I get a spark, so power is there, something somewhere is set blocking the engine from starting, blades are all the way up. This is a L120 john deer 20 HP.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Is it in neutral? Are the blades turned off?


----------



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

*How and where to check if it in Netural???*

I have a Craftman riding motor 6500, the netural selection is listed on the right side with the speed options, but I do not see it on my John deer L120 20 HP.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

start with a test light or volt meter and figure out where the current goes. you'll find the safety that's holding up the show in short order I'm sure.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

By chance bad fuse of sort?


----------



## piper235 (May 29, 2012)

betcha got an open safety circuit someplace. let us know what you find.


----------



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

*No neutral llabed on my john deer L120*

MY craftman has neutral listed on the gear handle, but my john deer do not have it listed anywhere. Where can I look for it. Or what/where are the wires I can check to see if my john deer is getting any fire from the battery. My blade are hot wired because the blade switch on top to start the blades went bad, and I hotwired the blade to start by touching the two wires. When I touch the two blade wires the blades motor bumb, so I assume it is getting juice from the battery, but still the riding motor will not start. I am sitting on the riding motor.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Not sure on that mower but I don't think it is suppose to start with the PTO (blades) engaged. You might try to by-pass all the safety switches. If it starts you can check each one and replace what is bad.


----------

